# Double Creek Tour - York, PA



## CRM (Feb 5, 2004)

Just a heads up on a great ride in York, PA on Saturday, June 17. The Double Creek Tour offers a great course on back country roads, very flat with very little traffic. Winds along two creeks - hence the name. 65 and 30 mile options. Breakfast food, rest stops, lunch and lots of other goodies. One of the best rides in the area.

If you run too the event combines with the Double Creek Run. They have a half-marathon and a 5k. You can do the half-marathon and one of the bike rides if you like that sort of thing.

See www.doublecreek.org for details and registration.


----------

